

Apple patches Siri, no longer says Lumia 900 is 'best smartphone ever' - seven
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/14/3019960/apple-siri-best-smartphone-ever-answer-patched

======
drallison
And the result from
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=what+is+the+best+smartp...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=what+is+the+best+smartphone+ever)
now responds with a list of five different phones using data from Best Buy.

